# Firewood kindling splitter



## longbowdave1

One of my "long winter" projects was this little splitter. I had seen one sold in stores fo about 100$ but wasn't willing to pay that much. So, I built my own version. I picked up some new steel locally, for a bout 20$. It's made from 1" angle, 3/4" square stock, and 3" x 1/4" thick plate steel for the cutting blade.

 The angles were all cut to 8 1/2", the upright 12", and the blade is about 8 1/2" wide as well. At the time, I didn't have a welder so, I bolted the splitter together, then a friend welded it up afterwards. I left the blade removable so it could be resharpened later if needed. (I did heat treat the cutting edge with a torch)

 One whack with a four pound hammer sets the wood on the blade, and a second whack splits it like butter.

I since have picked and installed a stick welder in my garage. The next one will be welded from the get go, no bolts. The first one will go up to camp, and the second will stay at the homestead. Can't believe how nice it works. You can split a 5 gallon bucket of kindling in a matter of minutes down to the smallest size you prefer.

 Not a new idea by any means, but just my simplified version of it.


----------



## longbowdave1

splitter in action.


----------



## carver

longbowdave1 said:


> splitter in action.



Looks great,I've built 4 like this using old axe heads found and bought at flea markets for a couple of bucks,works great too.


----------



## carver

*...*

...


----------



## longbowdave1

Looks nice! Portable too. It would be great to see all the designs people have used, they sure are handy.

 This was a fun "weld" project that is also headed up to camp in spring. A pot belly stove made from 3 steel rims. Should work great for frying fish in a cast iron skillet, and many other cooking needs.Should compliment cooking over the open fire nicely..... made steak and sweet potato on it tonight for practice.


----------



## Anvil Head

that the only color they had?.....just messin. Pretty interesting device, just needs wheels and a motor.
Got grandkids that like to make kindlin now, so I just watch. Get tons from around my ol log splitter anyway.

If I can find the pics, I built a large wood burning stove from two semi brakedrums and some water pipe. Takes a little to get it up to heat but it rips when it's going. I'm lookin, I'm lookin...


----------



## longbowdave1

Camp is only an hour from Green Bay, strict color restrictions in camp. LOL I experimented with spay paint hydro dip on the splitter.

I'd love to see the pictures of you self-made stove. There are some cool looking ones on the web, made from all kinds of re-purposed metals. Propane tanks, pressure tanks, car parts, ETC.....

 I always wanted to learn to weld, but never did. Never to late to add another skill to the bag of tricks for making home-made stuff. Talked to our welder at work, got a bunch of good info, watched some stuff on web, and dove in to stick welding. Still ugly welds, but I'm earning.

 Carl that blade that you made for me, got to field dress a few more deer last fall. Turkey season starts April 18th for me....


----------



## one hogman

longbowdave1 said:


> One of my "long winter" projects was this little splitter. I had seen one sold in stores fo about 100$ but wasn't willing to pay that much. So, I built my own version. I picked up some new steel locally, for a bout 20$. It's made from 1" angle, 3/4" square stock, and 3" x 1/4" thick plate steel for the cutting blade.
> 
> The angles were all cut to 8 1/2", the upright 12", and the blade is about 8 1/2" wide as well. At the time, I didn't have a welder so, I bolted the splitter together, then a friend welded it up afterwards. I left the blade removable so it could be resharpened later if needed. (I did heat treat the cutting edge with a torch)
> 
> One whack with a four pound hammer sets the wood on the blade, and a second whack splits it like butter.
> 
> I since have picked and installed a stick welder in my garage. The next one will be welded from the get go, no bolts. The first one will go up to camp, and the second will stay at the homestead. Can't believe how nice it works. You can split a 5 gallon bucket of kindling in a matter of minutes down to the smallest size you prefer.
> 
> Not a new idea by any means, but just my simplified version of it.



Neat Idea I like it


----------



## longbowdave1

one hogman said:


> Neat Idea I like it



Thank you sir. Got to pick up materials for the second one...


----------



## Anvil Head

Dave here are pics of Ironbelly (wife calls it the Beav, since it devours wood). Takes a little time to get the chimney to draw, but once she's fired up wet-punk wood doesn't have a chance.
Top plate heats a mean pot of chili or wash water right fast. Have had it hot enough to glow a dull red and warm up my forging area at the cabin real nice.
It has a lot of gravity so has to be partially dissassembled to move. But I made it so it just sets together for the most part. All scrap materials.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That rim stove is awesome!


----------



## longbowdave1

NCHillbilly said:


> That rim stove is awesome!



X2 Carl!

 Now some people look at that stove and just don't get it. They'd rather have a shinned up black one from the local Home Depot that's made in China. I personally think it's awesome. Love to see the way people re-use the old steel and bring it back to life again. You are the Master of that skill.

 The rims I used on my stove had been setting on an old homestead for the past 30 years or so, trying there best to turn to rust. A guy posted "free tire rims" on the local for sale list. Jackpot, Hard to beat getting the materials you need for free! Me and him where rooting around at -5 degrees on a cold Saturday morning in January, trying to find a pair from the ones buried in the snow that would work. A little elbow grease with the angle grinder and wire wheel, and they were saved from the scrap metal dumpster....

I picked up the metal for splitter #2 today. Hopefully I'll be making ugly welds this weekend, to turn in to another splitter. Just have one modification to make on #2, pictures to follow... Better color scheme this time too. LOL This will only be my second welding project, so bear with me that part of it, but I'm learning.(and it's fun too)


----------



## Anvil Head

Friend of mine had several of the drums. Thought I could use them to make ducknest forges. I just don't do much if any coal/charcoal forging anymore Lp is so much easier and cleaner. So they were just sitting around rusting.....bobbed when they should have wove. It was a fun build and everything just sort of went together. Lot of castiron in them drums so once it gets hot it radiates heat for a very long time.


----------



## longbowdave1

Got all the pieces cut this morning.


----------



## longbowdave1

Question: when I sharpen the edge of the splitting blade, will heating the sharpened edge with a torch harden it some, and help it maintain the sharpness? This is A36 mild steel.


----------



## Anvil Head

No, if anything it will make it a little softer. You'd be just as good to paint and go with A36. A better tougher harder blade can be made from the blade from a tractor bucket or road grader. A worn bushhog blade will serve very well for this as well.
But....if your first one is working well with the A36....then just go with that, you are after all talking kindling and not big bolt splits.


----------



## longbowdave1

Thanks for info Carl. #1 splits well easy enough to touch up edge with file if needed. Maybe harder steel on #3.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Since we're talking scrap metal ... here is a burn pit I made out of two 22" big truck rims ... cut the center out of one ... stacked the other and welded together .... I got to get me a grate so I can doing a little cooking when I want ...


----------



## Anvil Head

Well......Yeah!


----------



## longbowdave1

BriarPatch99 said:


> Since we're talking scrap metal ... here is a burn pit I made out of two 22" big truck rims ... cut the center out of one ... stacked the other and welded together .... I got to get me a grate so I can doing a little cooking when I want ...



Heck yeah, 22" rims make for a Family Size grill. lol


----------



## longbowdave1

Got #2 splitter welded up and painted yesterday. It went together nicely. I changed the 3 little "deflector" triangles to a horizontal piece of the 1" x 1" angle instead. I shortened one of the 1" sides of the angle, by trimming off 5/16" making it 1" x 11/16" angle. This gave me the deflect angle that I was looking for. Figured it was easier for me to weld up one piece of angle than the 3 small triangle being a bad welder. Tomorrow I will give it a try splitting wood when the paint is good and dry.


----------



## longbowdave1

Back to the cooking now. I also made a cement Rocket stove for use at camp. Used a 5 gallon bucket and some 4" pvc to form it out. I guess a 4" hole with a 12" tall chimney is the recommended 3:1 ratio required for proper burn. I mixed cement with Peralite, in a 80 percent peralite to 20 percent cement ratio to create a  homemade fire brick effect. (According to the guys instructions I was following.)

 I pulled the form of after 1 week, and let it dry for three weeks minimum before fire it up to prevent moisture from cracking it due ti intense heat.

 This thing is supposed to be be able to cook with just leaves and twigs. Figured I'd fire it up today since it's an incredible 65 degrees up here today, normal high is in the 30's this time of year. 

 It passed the "grilled cheese" test with flying colors.

You have to keep feeding it twigs, but you can cook using very little fuel once it get rolling.


----------



## Anvil Head

Dave, next time just use cardboard tubing (carpet store) for your inside mold sleeve. Don't have to worry about pulling it out, it'll be gone after the first or second firing. Make it easy on yourself. 
Looks like that thing will work pretty much like the Plains Dakota hole which is the same design just dug out in the dirt. Was quite wind resistant and worked off buffalo chips. (plus they didn't have any cement or vermiculite/pearlite handy)


----------



## Jeff C.

Nice projects fellows.


----------



## longbowdave1

Jeff C. said:


> Nice projects fellows.



Thanks.


----------

